# update



## cichlidioot (Jan 22, 2005)

*This page is update , look it now !!*


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow, I've never seen one of those in England before. What's its scientific name?


----------



## cichlidioot (Jan 22, 2005)

This is Theraps irregularis.

country:Mexico, Guatemala, Honduras 
river:Rio-Saquiz, Rio-Usumacinta 

look on my site for more photograph

greets Adri


----------



## FISHFACE (Mar 2, 2005)

I've seen the name for some time now. I Did not realize it was such a beautiful fish. How large does it get and jus thow aggressive is it?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow, what a beauty!


----------



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

*Nice Fish!*

Man, I wish I had room for that much fish!


----------

